# Polished Bliss: 911 Targa S...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Good Evening all 

Another Porsche with sticky paint :lol:










I last saw this car almost exactly a year ago to the day where it received a wax top up after a correction detail around 18 months ago and this time it was in for a few days to tidy up the paintwork etc.

Got to love Ceramic brakes, they should be standard on all cars - they just don't give off any brake dust at all!










As always, pre-foam was first - using hyperwash through the lance @ 50 degrees:










Then rinsed off at high pressure.

I was pleasantly surprised to see that the coat of Vintage applied 12 months ago was still there, even more surprising as the car is driven regularly and has had trips to Germany and back. The owner had clearly been maintaining the finish extremely well (not using too much shampoo or overly hot water etc)...



















Say what you like when it comes to the looks of high-end waxes versus lower end ones but try getting durability like that from a £40 wax!

The wheels were pretty clean already but I still gave them a going over with Gloss-It wheel gel (4:1) to make sure they were 100% clean:



















There were just a few tar spots remaining which were removed with Tardis later on in the wash stage:










My camera batteries were then put on charge so no more pictures until the correction stage but the car was washed in the usual manner as most of my other details 

Defect wise, the paint was in very good condition with little in the way of swirling but the odd random scuff and scratch picked up over the last year or so:



















Due to the sticky paint I went straight for Gloss-It One Step Machine Polish with a drop of EVP Pad Prime and a Gloss-It Light Cut Pad:










This breaks down perfectly on sticky clears...










Leaves a nice finish too, this is after a Top Inspection wipe down:




























The black plastic panels on the roof edges are stupidly soft so are easily marked:










Due to the fragile abrasives contained, I used Menzerna FPII with a Menzerna Polishing Pad to correct these:










Then back to Gloss-It for the pillars:










For the bumpers, I used a Menz 80mm Polishing Pad and Menz 203S:














































Unfortunately the car had picked up a nasty ding in the rear 1/4:










I didn't think it would come out but Martin at Dent Devils happily proved me wrong, managing to get 99% of it out - top man! :thumb:










Once polishing was complete, the duster was used to remove any light dust:










Vintage was then applied by applicator pad and buffed off approx 15 mins later:










Wheels were sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant:










Tyres were dressed with Gloss-It and the exterior trims were done with Gloss-It TRV.

Tailpipes were polished with Brilliant Metal Polish:










The interior was also fully detailed and the exterior glass was treated with the new Werkstat Glass Sealant System soon to be released :thumb:

Wekstat Carnauba Glos was used for the final wipe down and here are the final pics of what is one of the best looking 911's I have the pleasure of looking after 



















Engine before:



















After:


























































































































































And here are a few of this rather nice GT3 done last week, corrected with Gloss-It Extreme Cut and Evolution Polish, finished with Vintage...






























































































































































































Thanks for looking 

Clark


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning one again Clark!!! Awesome!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

superb work on both cars Clark :thumb::thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work on both, havent seen a full glass roof like on the first one, all the way from germany by the looks of things


----------



## kei169 (Feb 16, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work on both, havent seen a full glass roof like on the first one, all the way from germany by the looks of things


The Client is actually German and stays/works here but spends alot of time in Germany too, which is where the Car is registered - hence the German plates and LHD


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Clark


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

butler2.8i said:


> Stunning finish Clark


Thanks, much appreciated as always


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Clark

Nice work - lovely shots too!

Why do you use the BG metal sealant on the wheels - are they not lacquered? Just got me thinking as if it's not bare metal wouldn't some other sealant be better/as good? 

Thanks
CM


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

stunning as usual


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Clark, yet another master class :thumb: great work, just a shame you didnt have an AM that week. Your not losing your touch are you :lol::lol::lol:

Seriously though : wicked work and a beautiful finish to both Porkers :thumb:

Didnt say to much about the new glass sealant  does that come soon?

Many thanks for posting :thumb: Mike :wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Clark
> 
> Nice work - lovely shots too!
> 
> ...


It just appears to resist heat very well mate and has no issues bonding to most things. I've had it on my scooby tailpipe and wheels for months, as has my dad on his cars and a Gallardo on monthly contract with us - all are a piece of cake to clean and are always still beading well when washed 



Mr Face said:


> Hi Clark, yet another master class :thumb: great work, just a shame you didnt have an AM that week. Your not losing your touch are you :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Seriously though : wicked work and a beautiful finish to both Porkers :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Glass Sealant will be with us shortly, it's just in the final development stages i think


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Clark said:


> It just appears to resist heat very well mate and has no issues bonding to most things. I've had it on my scooby tailpipe and wheels for months, as has my dad on his cars and a Gallardo on monthly contract with us - all are a piece of cake to clean and are always still beading well when washed


Thanks Clark - just had my little brain confused for a moment! Might have to look at this as my next sealant....


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Clark,
Absolutely superb as per the norm, Im not sure where you get that deep shine from, but its simply superb. 

Im gonna send you a PM for some advice if thats ok.

Cheers 
Aly


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice one Clark. Looks like i need a super wax for my line up:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lovely. looks like that gloss it is pretty dam good. and if youve solved the sticky paint problem, i can see alot of people switching to it

another thing to add to my list  haha


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Excellent job mate :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Another great result, you're starting to become my hero haha :argie:


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job! :thumb:
What do you think about the gloss-it pads? Better than 3m or lake country? 
Will be available in the future?


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Spectacular work as always, the blue German registered Porsche was positively liquid looking by the end of the job.


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work as always Clark


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very impressive work on both cars - that dark blue always looks stunning on the 911's 

Intrigued by the Werkstat glass sealant - is it derived from the Carlack formula, as IIRC they share the same routes in some other products?


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Perfect work, that chrome strip on the Targa running along the the car over the window gives it a really elegant line. Much prefer it to the std carrera.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

great work as usual clark :thumb:

one question though, what backing plate are you using for the 80mm pads?

Daniel


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bloody Hell....... :argie:

Do you ever have a bad day?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

hallett said:


> great work as usual clark :thumb:
> 
> one question though, what backing plate are you using for the 80mm pads?
> 
> Daniel


gloss-it backing plate. :thumb:

http://www.gloss-it.net/3InchEvoRotaryBackingPlate-idv-116-8.html


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Very nice work Clark, as always :thumb:

I notice you were using a Gloss-it 3" backing plate - is PB going to stock these at all? The extra thickness of the foam on the backing plate looks useful.

^^^That will teach me to get a cup of tea before submitting


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another stunning detail mate! :argie:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome work as usual Clark :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Stunning work as normal Clark....

What the h£ll is sticky paint?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Also, just for a laugh, out of the very nice (high end type) cars that are obviously going about local to you, what percentage of them do you actually detail??? 80-90%....and do you wander along the street like - I done that, and that, oh, and that? :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Good times!!

Cracking work pal.

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Stuning work bud realy like that a lot 

tom


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Lovely work mate. Menz pads look good, a little meatier than the 3m ones which always seem to flaten out under pressure. Also interested in the pad prime, have you managed to try with fastcut plus and does it help with the dust.


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

yet again a top job


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work

noticed the duster in a lot of your details.

where do you get the duster from? is it a "special" kind, like lambswool or something?


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Loving the finish - more top PB work :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent detail and write-up as usual Clark. Both cars look stunning!:thumb:


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

jaw dropping stuff, well done


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

walter81 said:


> Nice job! :thumb:
> What do you think about the gloss-it pads? Better than 3m or lake country?
> Will be available in the future?


They are excellent, offering a nice range of grades and good machine feel. I can see them being used on most details in the future... and we will shortly have them all in stock, along with the wool pads too.



Bigpikle said:


> very impressive work on both cars - that dark blue always looks stunning on the 911's
> 
> Intrigued by the Werkstat glass sealant - is it derived from the Carlack formula, as IIRC they share the same routes in some other products?


Yes, as usual Jeff has taken the CarLack base formula, and is tweaking it to give certain performance enhancements. Only a few months to wait now!



hallett said:


> great work as usual clark :thumb:
> 
> one question though, what backing plate are you using for the 80mm pads?
> 
> Daniel


Walter81 nailed it!



walter81 said:


> gloss-it backing plate. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.gloss-it.net/3InchEvoRotaryBackingPlate-idv-116-8.html


Well spotted!



Phisp said:


> Very nice work Clark, as always :thumb:
> 
> I notice you were using a Gloss-it 3" backing plate - is PB going to stock these at all? The extra thickness of the foam on the backing plate looks useful.
> 
> ^^^That will teach me to get a cup of tea before submitting


Yes, they are the best we have yet tested for machine feel and ease of use when compounding. They will be in stock in afew weeks time!



pcc said:


> Lovely work mate. Menz pads look good, a little meatier than the 3m ones which always seem to flaten out under pressure. Also interested in the pad prime, have you managed to try with fastcut plus and does it help with the dust.


Spot on with the pads - one of their main benefits is the extra height. The pad prime does help to cut down on the dusting a bit, but of note is the new Gloss It Extreme Cut Plus - due out imminently, with 95% of the cut of Fast Cut Plus, but very little dusting at all. Should be good - we get our first test batch next week.



Mat @ SWS said:


> top work
> 
> noticed the duster in a lot of your details.
> 
> where do you get the duster from? is it a "special" kind, like lambswool or something?


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wool-duster-polish.html

:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Looked cracking when i popped in sir! Tips Hat!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Why has this thread only got 4 stars? 

Excellent work as per usual, quality of the machine finish never fails to impress :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh, its got five now  Thats more like it for the quality of work.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

nice work mate

what did you do about the edges of the doors here


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

A quick call to Kevin at Kinghorn Bodyshop with the paint code on day 1 meant we had touch up paint for the door edge and numerous stone chips by the end of day 3. Having such an excellent bodyshop just 1 mile down the road has turned out to be a godsend on many occasions now... :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## MRC (May 7, 2009)

Both awesome details.:thumb: Beautiful cars.


----------



## carrera2.05 (Jul 7, 2009)

The legend strikes again , amazing results


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

holy "post back from the dead" batman!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning! Good to see a company so good so near to me.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Stunning work as normal Clark....
> 
> What the h£ll is sticky paint?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Great work, but plus one on the sticky paint


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sticky paint can usually be identified by some/all of the following:


*The panel you're attempting to polish will become extremely hot within a matter of seconds.

*Polish and its lubricants dries up and the pad hops/squeals and spits clumps of polish everywhere and the polish usually welds itself to the paint in large white patches, needing a fair bit of effort to remove and can cause some pretty impressive holograms!


*the pad wont glide over the paint as it should and you can feel it "grabbing" at the panel, this still results in alot of heat generated quite quickly and can make it frustrating to polish. Finishing down can prove difficult due to the heat build up and lubricants drying out quickly.



My solutions for sticky paint are usually swapping to the water based Gloss-It Polishes, adding some Gloss-It EVP Pad Prime (this prevents the polish drying out and helps massively), lowering rpm's of the machine or just swap to the DA machine - the latter is what I usually do as sticky paint is rarely hard to correct so even the DA can make light work of it and generates alot less heat than the rotary machines 

The latest Megs 105 and 205 polishes also work very well on sticky paints as do wool pads (due to low heat generated compared to foam) if the defects are bad.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning stuff top quality work


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

I've seen this mentioned a number of times and always wondered, and I'm not criticizing a person that does this kind of thing day in day out for a living, and produces results that are beyond words..... I'm no chemist but if you consider when a paint system is cured, how porous is it ? answer has to be probably not, or else water etc would get underneath and lift the the laquer. Then if you consider what is the surface roughness of the the finish in Mu (sorry cant find the right symbol) across a number of manufacturers finishes, then you would argue that Porsche who does maybe 260 cars a day against Ford who turn out a 1000 galaxy/s-max/mondeo's a day would have a better finish. Then if you consider they probably use the same supplier PPG or who ever, why does it happen?. Is it a coefficient of friction thing due to temp/humidty. I cant think of an answer maybe this is one for another thread where the alchemists solve the problem, and make a shed load of cash in the meantime. Still a mighty fine job on the porker by the way:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

There are several different theories on what causes sticky paint. I'm of the opinion that it's not the actual paint itself that's the problem but actually a coating (possibly silicone) that's causing problems (some say the likes of Supaguard can cause problems). We've spoke to Menzerna about it and they're of the same opinion. It's difficult to come to a defiinte answer though as the manufacturers will only tell you so much about how the cars are painted and with what etc. What I do know is that 99% of 911's from 996 models onwards that come through our doors will be sticky (every single 997 I've done has been, and we do ALOT of 911's), and most caymans/boxters are the same. However, I've yet to do a Cayenne with sticky paint and these are apparantly painted in a completely different factory - coincidence?

Then you get alot of jap cars with sticky paint, alot of classic subarus (such as the 22B) have it and most 03 onward imprezas are sticky (my 04 plate Impreza is really sticky). It's hard to tell whether we'll ever get to the real root of the problem, it's a case of finding ways to deal with it. Luckily we've had so many now that it's like second nature when it comes to polishing a car with sticky paint :lol:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Clark said:


> There are several different theories on what causes sticky paint. I'm of the opinion that it's not the actual paint itself that's the problem but actually a coating (possibly silicone) that's causing problems (some say the likes of Supaguard can cause problems). We've spoke to Menzerna about it and they're of the same opinion. It's difficult to come to a defiinte answer though as the manufacturers will only tell you so much about how the cars are painted and with what etc. What I do know is that 99% of 911's from 996 models onwards that come through our doors will be sticky (every single 997 I've done has been, and we do ALOT of 911's), and most caymans/boxters are the same. However, I've yet to do a Cayenne with sticky paint and these are apparantly painted in a completely different factory - coincidence?
> 
> Then you get alot of jap cars with sticky paint, alot of classic subarus (such as the 22B) have it and most 03 onward imprezas are sticky (my 04 plate Impreza is really sticky). It's hard to tell whether we'll ever get to the real root of the problem, it's a case of finding ways to deal with it. Luckily we've had so many now that it's like second nature when it comes to polishing a car with sticky paint :lol:


On the Porsche front, Caymans/911's and current boxsters come out of Zuffenhausen IIRC, older Boxsters came from SAAB-Valmet at an un-pronounceable place in Finland, but the Cayennes come off the same line as the VW 4x4 up near Dresden I think. So probably a process variable although aren't all paint systems supposed to be water based now? I know on interior trim solvent painting still goes on especially for piano black type finishes, but presumed exterior was all water based for some years now (ex works that is)


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

carl, out of interest, what size is the area that you detail in?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Who the hell is Carl? Lol


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Great work as always Clark, or is it Carl now ? lol.
I see this is an old thread so is the Werkstat Glass Sealant going to released soon ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work Clark :thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Clark said:


> Who the hell is Carl? Lol


lmao

clark i do appologise lol

ive been dealing wit a guy called carl over the phone all bloody week and it just stuck in my head!!
i actually remember before i typed that to make sure i wrote clark and not carl and i still made the mistake! lmao

any gen on the sizes then?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

now they look very nice


----------



## Fabien (Dec 16, 2009)

Very Sexy Job Clark


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Superb Transformation !!!!


----------

